# WinCC v7.2 - Meldung "Startbild wurde nicht gefunden" egal für welches Bild



## Jennsy (5 Dezember 2013)

Hallo!

Wenn ich auf dem Client die Runtime vom Server starte, läuft diese zwar hoch,
 ich bekomme dann aber die Meldung "Startbild nicht gefunden - Bitte  projektieren Sie das gewünschte Startbild" (Das Startbild in der  Konfiguration ist
 übrigens parametriert).

 Danach kommt dann  der übliche Dialog "WinCC-Runtime Startbild auswählen". Die vorhandenen  Bilder sind dort auch sichtbar aber wenn ich eines auswähle 
 kommt  wieder die Meldung "Startbild nicht gefunden - Bitte projektieren Sie  das gewünschte Startbild". Das gilt für jedes Bild das ich selektiere.

 Ich kann die Bilder allerdings ganz normal im GraphicsDesigner öffnen  und bearbeiten. Auch wenn ich versuche ein geöffnetes Bild mit der  Play-Taste
 im GraphicsDesigner zu starten, kommt wieder dieselbe Meldung.

Übrigens gilt das nicht nur für das  Projekt, selbst wenn ich testweise ein Neues erstelle habe ich wieder das selbe Problem!Leider ändert weder Neustart, noch Neuinstallation was dran... Leider ändert weder Neustart, noch Neuinstallation etwas dran... 


Kennt vielleicht schon jemand dieses Problem, oder/und hätte eine Idee wie man es lösen könnte?

Vielen Danke schon mal.

mfG


----------



## ducati (5 Dezember 2013)

http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/67451-w...de-nicht-gefunden-egal-fuer-welches-bild.html

Gruß.


----------



## Jennsy (5 Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Habe nun einen neuen User am Client erstellt, jedoch habe ich auch damit noch dasselbe Problem :-(

mfG


----------



## ducati (5 Dezember 2013)

Jennsy schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf dem Client die Runtime vom Server starte,



Was soll das denn bedeuten?

lief der Client schonmal oder überhaupt irgend ein anderer Client?

Läuft die Runtime auf dem Server?

Schreib mal (viel) mehr, was Du überhaupt machst und welche Konfiguration Du hast...

Gruß.


----------



## Jennsy (5 Dezember 2013)

Entschuldigung, natürlich...also Runtime läuft am Server, ich möchte mich via Netzwerk vom Client aus, auf das Projekt vom Server verbinden, es öffnet das Projekt auch, und der "Runtime-Startet-Balken" beginnt hochzulaufen, doch sobald der Balken beim "Graphics Designer" angelangt ist, bricht es ab, und die Meldung "Startbild nicht gefunden - Bitte  projektieren Sie das gewünschte Startbild" erscheint, dabei öffnet sich ein Fenster, in dem alle Bilder angezeigt werden, und egal welches ich wähle, die Meldung, dass das Startbild nicht gefunden wurde, erscheint wieder. Client lief noch nirgends (habs auch mit einer VM versucht), denn sobald ich die Runtime starten wollte, kam diese Fehlermeldung...

mfG


----------



## ducati (6 Dezember 2013)

Jennsy schrieb:


> Client lief noch nirgends (habs auch mit einer VM versucht), denn sobald ich die Runtime starten wollte, kam diese Fehlermeldung...



Hast Du überhaupt schon mal ein WinCC-Client-Server-System aufgebaut bzw. weisst wie das geht?

Wie startest Du denn die Runtime auf dem Client, bzw. wie "verbindest Du Dich auf den Server".

Es gibt bei WinCC 2 Varianten: Client ohne eigenes Projekt (Uniclient) und Client mit eigenem Projekt (Multiclient). 

Für mich hört sich das erstmal nach "Client ohne eigenem Projekt" an. Hast Du alles so gemacht, wie es in den einschlägigen Siemens-Anleitungen beschrieben wird?

für den Anfang würd ich erstmal das hier alles überprüfen:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1014417

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/15121778

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/59216666


Gruß.


----------



## Jennsy (6 Dezember 2013)

Und noch einmal, vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 

Mein Problem war, dass ich vergessen hatte die Serverdaten nach der Neuinstallation zu erstellen :-( Nun gehts.

mfG


----------



## ducati (6 Dezember 2013)

Ja, die Fehlermeldungen haben nicht immer etwas mit der Ursache zu tun...


----------



## Jennsy (6 Dezember 2013)

Naja, bevor ich Server, Client neu aufgesetzt, und WinCC anschließend erneut installiert habe, hatte ich die Serverdaten schon erzeugt und da hatte ich ja auch schon die Fehlermeldung mit dem Startbild, danach habe ich eben alles neu installiert, das mit den Serverdaten aber jetzt vergessen, meinem Kollegen ist das dann aufgefallen, und es ging...


----------



## mystone (8 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich greife dieses Thema nochmals auf, da ich hier ein ähnliches Problem habe. 
Eigentlich genau das gleiche Problem mit der Meldung: "Startbild nicht gefunden - Bitte  projektieren Sie das gewünschte Startbild".
Nur dass ich die Serverdaten bereits mehrfach gelöscht und neu angelegt habe.

Erstmal zu meiner Konfiguration:
1xServer, 2xClient
(alle drei Rechner identisch, Win7 Prof. SP1 64 Bit mit 8 GB RAM)
neue Rechner, WinCC v7.2 wurde installiert

Das Projekt wurde von WinCC v6.0 auf v7.2 hochgerüstet.
(v6.0 -> v6.2.3 -> v7.2)

Die Runtime auf dem Server schaut gut aus, genauso wie auf der alten v6.0.
Welche Variante für Clients am besten ist, weiß ich nicht, ich habe mich für die Uniclient Variante entschieden, da das Projekt nur am Server liegen muss.
Die Clients sind in der Rechnerliste eingetragen und konfiguriert (Rechnername, Startbild, Anlauf,....).
Serverdaten wurden auch erzeugt.

Am Server ist das Projekt geöffnet, WinCC Explorer ebenfalls geöffnet und die RT läuft.

Am Client öffne ich nun das Projekt (entweder über Simatic Shell oder WinCC->Projekt öffnen-> "Netzwerkpfad des Servers\<Projektpfad>")
(Ein Ping über Computername, wie in diversen Hilfen/Foren beschrieben, funktioniert)
Das Projekt lässt sich auch am Client ohne weiteres öffnen.
Beim Start der Runtime (am Client) bleibt er zw. 66% und 75% stehen mit der bekannten Fehlermeldung, dass das Startbild nicht zu finden ist.

Nun weiß ich nicht mehr was ich noch probieren soll.
Mehrfache Neustarts haben nicht gebracht.

Danke für eure Hilfe

michstein


EDIT: Die Windows Benutzer sind Mitglied in der SIMATIC HMI Gruppe und haben Admin Rechte
EDIT2: Es funktinoniert bei keinem Startbild, ändern bringt also auch nichts.


----------



## mystone (14 Januar 2015)

*Lösung!*

Guten Morgen, 

nach viel experimentieren kann ich hier und jetzt die Lösung für mein Problem bekannt geben:

Die Windows Benutzernamen vom Server und vom Client müssen die gleichen sein.

Tja ... war irgendwie ganz einfach ... :twisted:


----------



## HMI-Muckel (26 April 2017)

Guten Morgen,

hatte ein vergleichbares Problem wie mystone....
letztendlich hat mystone's Lösung bei mir auch geholfen.


----------

